# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Anabolic muscle laboratories???

## simm

Anabolic muscle laboratories?
Any information regarding this company?
I have their 50mg anavar capsules... thanks

----------

